# Vectra 3D not stopping ticks



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I switched to Vectra 3D from Revolution last month, due to an increasing tick problem. The vet's office said the Vectra would kill the ticks before they got a chance to bite...well, I applied it carefully according to the directions, about two and a half weeks ago and the tick problem is even worse. I am pulling off at least a half dozen a day, and they are all attached and feeding.

I would love to hear anyone else's experience with starting Vectra when already in the midst of a tick problem. The vet just tells me to stick with it, and we're having the yard and the house sprayed on Monday.

I've never done so much line brushing, and I'm so grateful that Mojo is good about it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Half a dozen a day....OUCH.....is Vectra 3D attracting them? did you have this many before?

We had a few ticks this winter on Galen. She is always trying to bury her bones with her head so I think she uncovered them. I don't use anything on them year round.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

The hands-down best flea/tick/bug protection I've found is Garlic. Supplement food, let it "build up" in their systems, and they no longer smell appealing to biting creatures.

Clover has a Maltese buddy he plays with who uses Frontline (& similar). Weekending on Cape Cod, they go running through beaches, bushes, everywhere - she had had her topical stuff on her a few days before, and would emerged with many bugs crawling and biting her, and I'd maybe pull one tick off Clover that had not attached.

Yes, Garlic is safe - there are studies showing that to have any effects, dogs would have to consume unrealistically huge amounts. Definitely not worse than rubbing pesticides on them! Might be nice to try in combination with getting your yard sprayed, etc.

I buy from a company called Springtime, Inc. They also have links to the studies about garlic safety. http://www.springtimeinc.com/ They have it as a chewable or a powder - I use powder and mix in with canned food. No problem getting him to eat it.

Clove gets Bug Off Garlic & Longevity, and at 13 most people (vets included) are shocked he's more than 6 or 7.

And to answer the most common question - no, they don't reek of garlic. He does have garlic breath, but that's better than dog breath if you ask me


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

The tick problem has gotten worse since we switched to the Vectra 3D, but maybe it was going to get worse anyway. That's what I don't know. I hate using insecticide on my dog, but in Florida fleas and ticks are a serious problem and our property is very wooded, with lots of pine trees and brush.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My friend has an Aussie and their yard and home became infested with ticks. The home is always immaculate (so is the dog), but the dog kept getting many ticks on him. They called a natural pest company and the tech said it can be a real problem in FL and that they will embed themselves in the baseboards etc. and wait, for a long time if necessary, for a host. I think it will help tremendously to get the home and yard treated. They had to have theirs treated several times and be on the lookout for the little buggers in the house.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You may also want to put a tshirt on your Hav for a little extra protection. I would think it would help prevent a lot of the ticks attaching themselves to Mojo.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> You may also want to put a tshirt on your Hav for a little extra protection. I would think it would help prevent a lot of the ticks attaching themselves to Mojo.


Good idea.


----------

